# Limited Slip Differential



## icemanjs4 (Dec 1, 2004)

Ok got a Noob question (even though I've been posting here for a while now). I can see how an LSD gives you better grip of one of the rear tires is slipping. But why is everyone who tracks their car so obsessed with LSDs? (The differentials, not the hallucinogens). How do they help increase your track performance (or even street performance?). 

Thanks everybody


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

iceman, I'm moving your thread into the motorsports forum. -Kris


----------



## tierfreund (Nov 12, 2004)

icemanjs4 said:


> Ok got a Noob question (even though I've been posting here for a while now). I can see how an LSD gives you better grip of one of the rear tires is slipping. But why is everyone who tracks their car so obsessed with LSDs? (The differentials, not the hallucinogens). How do they help increase your track performance (or even street performance?).
> 
> Thanks everybody


Without a LSD your power will go up in smoke while accelerating hard from a corner. With a LSD your power will propell you forward. Quite simple. It´s more fun and faster.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

I honestly never realized what I was missing until I installed mine. Going from an open diff to a limited slip diff not only provides more traction, but absolutly transforms the handling of the car. You can get the car to rotate better at corner entry and can literally steer the car with the throttle when needed.

Oh yeah… and the fun factor alone is worth the cost of an LSD!!  :thumbup:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Think of it this way: With an open diff, if you have one wheel on ice, and one wheel on black tarmac, ALL your power goes to the wheel that's on ICE. While this is an extreme example, just think of what happens in a corner when the inside rear wheel is almost lifted off of the ground in a turn. SInce it has no weight on it, it has no traction, so you just start burning that wheel.


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

BMW should offer a LSD as an option on all of their cars. It should come standard with the sport package. It still baffles me that it isn't included with the performance package...


----------



## ComBIRDable (Nov 18, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Think of it this way: With an open diff, if you have one wheel on ice, and one wheel on black tarmac, ALL your power goes to the wheel that's on ICE. While this is an extreme example, just think of what happens in a corner when the inside rear wheel is almost lifted off of the ground in a turn. SInce it has no weight on it, it has no traction, so you just start burning that wheel.


Now that I'm driving my winter beater (with an open diff) I'm REALLY missing the LSD in my M3. It is way too easy to get wheelspin in marginal traction situations. (Like winter in the northeast.)

Does anyone know where I can get and LSD for a Honda Accord cheap?

Scott


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

You can throttle steer very well with an open diff. No need for an LSD to do that.

--Andre


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Andre Yew said:


> You can throttle steer very well with an open diff. No need for an LSD to do that.
> 
> --Andre


Yeah, I use to think that too!!


----------



## trikerider (Sep 30, 2004)

Are LSD's adjustable? Can you vary the amount of diff-slip to tune for over/under-steer?

#750


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

trikerider said:


> Are LSD's adjustable? Can you vary the amount of diff-slip to tune for over/under-steer?
> 
> #750


 Sure. You can rebuild them.

But if you mean on the fly, no, not really.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Andre Yew said:


> You can throttle steer very well with an open diff. No need for an LSD to do that.
> 
> --Andre


You can also throttle steer in a front wheel drive rental car with an open diff... Or so I hear. hehehe!


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

wag-zhp said:


> BMW should offer a LSD as an option on all of their cars. It should come standard with the sport package. It still baffles me that it isn't included with the performance package...


 :stupid:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

rumratt said:


> Damn, you're going to make me go out and get one of these..  I might have to put you on my ignore list to try to save myself $4K. :rofl:


  :stickpoke


----------

